# Putting my Baby Down



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm making the decision to put my baby boy Anvil down next week.

He's 17 years old and has a hard time walking now. His hips are shifted and his pelvis is rotated from when he was ran over at 2 years old.

He's gotten me through everything and is my best friend. He's always been there for me no matter if I was sad or angry. He's been lost in the Arizona desert as a puppy, fallen into a pool and almost drown, been run over by a car, and started so many dog fights because he's supposed to be the boss.

He's gotten me through all the losses in my life and cushioned break ups and arguments. He's listened to me whenever I needed someone to do just that.

He's lived such a full and long life, but I just can't let him go with the grace that I need to. I will never be able to repay him for all that he's done and it's so hard to let him go now.

These next few days will be so hard knowing that they're his last. He won't go out with a bang because I was too selfish to see that he has been suffering with his hips for so long now.

I made the decision today because he couldn't get up to go to the bathroom by himself and he couldn't walk more that 3 steps without stumbling or falling. I'm terrible for letting him get to this condition, but hopefully he'll forgive me for my shortcomings with him.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Don't worry; I am suer you gave him the best 17 years any dog could ask for


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

He is beautiful, and he is very well loved. I know he loves you too and is thankful of your love and care.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm getting his hips x-rayed to see if there is anything more that I can do, but if there is nothing else to try then I make the call today.

Hopefully my boss will at least give me 2 days in a row to cope if it comes to euthanasia.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

*sending you healing comforting vibes, and to your baby, too*

17 wonderful years together is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Anvil was given Adequan injections twice a week for four weeks. He responded well to it.

Unfortunately something happened with his left front leg and he was unable to put any weight on it. He got better after a days rest, but it happened again in just a few days but didn't go away.

He was euthanized at noon today after a steak dinner, and eggs for breakfast.

I love you, baby.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Aw man.. that makes me cry. You two had a good run, though. 17 years.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss. You made a hard choice but did what you felt was best for him. I'm sure he's happy in heaven now. We had to put down my toy poodle a few years ago and I had her since I was 9. It was hard but in her best interest. We'll be praying for you.


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow...I'm so sorry! I never quite know what to say in these situations but I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life. Anvil had a wonderful life, I'm sure of it. Like hannah said, you did what was probably bet for him. I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------

